# Craftsman Tiller



## TerriL188 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello I hope someone can help me. I have a craftsman front tine tiller. A couple of years ago it would start but would soon die, I could keep it started a little longer if I left the choke completely on or partly on. I had Sears come fix it and I tried to use it and it did the same thing. It was like it was getting ready to run out of gas. Note: This happened if it was just sitting there running or under load. So by now it is no longer under sears service agreement so I called someone else and they came and fixed it, this time it kind of worked one day but the next it did the same thing. So last week I had a man come out and get all my lawn tractors, push mowers and whatever ready for spring and he fixed the tiller. He ran it for a few mins and tilled a small area and it sounded OK. So yesterday I went to use it and guess what Yes it ran for 15 mins and then started sputtering and fussing and then died. I started it 5 times and it did the same thing. I called him and he said to look at the Carb. bowl and see if there was sediment in it (he cleaned the carb) and I did and there was not anything in the bowl except gas. I am at my wits end. Please if anyone has an idea that would be great I cant get the guy to come back because its such a long drive. I am willing to try myself but I dont know where to start. Thanks in advance for your help. Terrihttp://www.tractorforum.com/images/smilies/vollkommenauf.gif


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

TerriL188 said:


> Hello I hope someone can help me. I have a craftsman front tine tiller. A couple of years ago it would start but would soon die, I could keep it started a little longer if I left the choke completely on or partly on. I had Sears come fix it and I tried to use it and it did the same thing. It was like it was getting ready to run out of gas. Note: This happened if it was just sitting there running or under load. So by now it is no longer under sears service agreement so I called someone else and they came and fixed it, this time it kind of worked one day but the next it did the same thing. So last week I had a man come out and get all my lawn tractors, push mowers and whatever ready for spring and he fixed the tiller. He ran it for a few mins and tilled a small area and it sounded OK. So yesterday I went to use it and guess what Yes it ran for 15 mins and then started sputtering and fussing and then died. I started it 5 times and it did the same thing. I called him and he said to look at the Carb. bowl and see if there was sediment in it (he cleaned the carb) and I did and there was not anything in the bowl except gas. I am at my wits end. Please if anyone has an idea that would be great I cant get the guy to come back because its such a long drive. I am willing to try myself but I dont know where to start. Thanks in advance for your help. Terrihttp://www.tractorforum.com/images/smilies/vollkommenauf.gif




If he cleaned the carb did he remove and flush the fuel tank?? Did he check to see if the fuel float has a hole in it? I had a similar problem it was the float filling up with fuel and sinking which causes the carb to overload.. I thought mine was starving for fuel as well turned out it was getting to much fuel.. You could also check the fuel needle, and seat it doesnt take much to stop it from allowing the fuel to come threw.. Just a few ideas to try..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Check back in awhile, and some others should be along to help as well..


----------



## TerriL188 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, He did not drain the fuel tank so I dont know if there are sediments in it. I know how to take the carb bowl off, is it hard to take the float off to check it. I know where the float is but not sure how all of that comes off.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

How old is this tiller? Does it have a steel tank? Since youre having issues with the fuel flow, id start fresh- replace the fuel line and filter- over time old rubber fuel line will degrade- fuel tanks can collect sediments ( dirty gas, dust sucked in thru vent) id also flush the gas tank out as well.

To me it sounds like theres still dirt in the carb or it could have a pin hole leak in the float ( the mechanic shouldve pulled the carb off to clean it- no way it can be 'clean' if its still on the motor).

I learned the hard ( or easy) way to clean a carb- first, take or draw pictures of linkages, ect- so when it goes back together, youll know where they go( thats the most important step) . For motor pieces, you might want a small box or soda can/soup can cardbord tray( or old flat oven tray you dont want anymore) to keep them from 'wandering away'

Average tools to do the job are a socket set, either ( or both) flat and phillips screw drivers and possibly an adjustable wrench.

On a flat table, take 2 old rags/towels - i use the left one for dirty parts, right one for cleaned pieces - take the carb off, and in order start disassembling the carb and lay them out in the same order on the towel ( top down to the bottom) - be careful of gaskets, small pieces- you might need to get a rebuild kit if the gaskets are all dried out- youll need the old gasket to match up to the new one. Carefully inspect all the parts- replace any if needed.

Individually clean each piece and in the same order place on the clean towel ( i use spray carb cleaner) - make sure all the lil ports and holes are clean- a good tool for small ports is a pipe cleaner or wire tie wrap ( for like bread) with the paper off it. You also might need a brush for dirt on the housing.


Once its all clean, start reassembling the carb, bottom to top, then put back on the motor.

Most newer carbs have no way of adjusting fuel/air flow ( fuel adjustment is a screw in the float bowl- air adjustment is up near the top of the carb) - if it has adjustment screws, carefully turn them all the way in till they bottom ( dont over tighten- can wreck the screw) - then back them out 1 1/4 turns - that should get it running to fine tune it.

It might sounds a bit intimidating, but its really not that difficult, just take your time and work carefully-believe me itll save you a ton of cash doing it yourself - any questions, just ask.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> How old is this tiller? Does it have a steel tank? Since youre having issues with the fuel flow, id start fresh- replace the fuel line and filter- over time old rubber fuel line will degrade- fuel tanks can collect sediments ( dirty gas, dust sucked in thru vent) id also flush the gas tank out as well.
> 
> To me it sounds like theres still dirt in the carb or it could have a pin hole leak in the float ( the mechanic shouldve pulled the carb off to clean it- no way it can be 'clean' if its still on the motor).
> 
> ...


 Great info dangeroustoys56..its not to hard to do, and worth the trouble to fix the problem for good..


----------

